
Apple Excludes ITunes Music From $100 IPhone Credit - brett
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=ach7AweWoeyo&refer=home
======
cstejerean
If I read this correctly the article states the message on the apple website
is incorrect and the credit can be used on iTunes.

